# Wheel Weights-Mk IV 17"



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

Less Than 14 LBS
17X*7.5* 5-100 ET35 SSR COMP $355.00 13.3lbs 
Anthracite and Silver
14-15 LBS 
17X8 5-100 ET35 KOS K1-TS 219.00 
Silver & Lt Gray
17X*8* 5-100 ET35 SSR COMP 359.00 13.7lbs 6.05k
Construction Type... SSF (Semi Solid Forging)

16-17 LBS
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RC 429.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RGR 465.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 Kosei K1 RACING 179.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 SSR GT1 339.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 SSR GT7 349.00
Lt Gray w/Mach Lip & Silver w/Mach Lip 
18-19 LBS 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RX 299.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 BBS VZ 219.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 280.00 
17X7 5-100 ET38 OZ SUPGT 253.00*
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 SHUK WR1 239.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 SHUK W21 289.00 
17X7.5 5-100/114 ET35 SHUK W22 289.00 
17X8 5-100/112 ET35 SHUK W22 292.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 SSR GT7 355.00
* back order 01/19/04
20-21 LBS 
17X7 5-100 ET38 ASA AR1 179.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 ASA AR1 189.00
17X7 5-100/114 ET40 ASA EM9 139.00 
17X7.5 5-100/112 ET35 ASA JS5 129.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 ASA KA3 155.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 BBS RD 239.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RKII 489.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RXII 509.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BOR T-S 159.00 
17X7 5-100 ET38 BOR T-B 149.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 BOR T-E 169.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 BOR T-VM 169.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 BOR T-VS# 129.00 
17X8 5-100 VW ET35 MM A1 159.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM HT3 179.00
22-23 LBS 
17X7.5 5-100/112 ET35 ASA JS5 239.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI 10RAZZE 185.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI WIND# 159.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI ALP 259.00 
17X8.5 5-100 ET35 BBS CH 379.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RWII 459.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM HT3 179.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM11-3 189.00 
17X8 5-100/112 ET35 OZ TITAN 265.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 SE TEKNO 129.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 SE TEKNO 144.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 2SP 144.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 2 144.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 5 135.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 3 139.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 6 139.00 
24-25 LBS 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI INOX 199.00
17X8 5-100 ET35 BBS RSII 599.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM AVIA 159.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 MM CUP3S# 199.00
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM EMOT SSL# 189.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM EV-R 195.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM EVO5 189.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM EVO5 189.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM F20 199.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 MODA R1 195.00
17X7 5-100 ET30 MODA R2 199.00 
17X7 5-100 ET30 MODA R3 199.00
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 MODA R4 209.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 OZ ANTARES 249.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 SE TK5 149.00 
26-27 LBS 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI S5 199.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 ATI DBL FACE 195.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 ATI LUNA 239.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI INOX 259.00 
17X8 5-100 ET38 ATI 9RAZZE 259.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 ATI FLASH 249.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 ATI FLASHSP# 189.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 ATI ALP 259.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM ACTION 179.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM ACTSPT 169.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM EV-R 199.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM EV-S 199.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM F20 219.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM MM-S 199.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM-S SPORT 199.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM11-3 199.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM SPID II 179.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET30 MODA R6 199.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET30 MODA R8 229.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 SL 2116# 139.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 SL 2113# 129.00 
28-29 LBS 
17X8 5-100 ET38 ATI 9RAZZE 189.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM EV-S 199.00 
* back order as of last update
#=discontinued

-
-
______*Wheel Fitments*

 
____*[COLOR=0020A0]MKIV[/COLOR], NB & MKIII VR6*



*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*Tire Rack Shopping Tools*
*Tire Rack Tech Center*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:19 PM 1-19-2004_


----------

